# Vostok 5/6 Mission Watch



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

I have been after one of these for some time. In fact I had given up the search and moved on.

Vostok Amphibia 50th anniversary model 1963 to 2013 of the Vostok 5/6 mission. This is the AMM 710 ministry case.

Unworn, box and papers with stickers still attached.

These watches were for forum members only on the WUS, HdR and FdR sites. I thought I would never get one but thanks to Lampoc I have.

Jamie, you have made my weekend. I just need to source a strap now. Suggestions welcome.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Thought you might like to see the mission patch. :thumbup:


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

Great watch- love the case shape.

I reckon a mesh would go nicely...


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Nice catch.

I like the 3AKA3 WUS inscription on the dial... nice touch.

I've just wiki'd the mission and notice that Leonov was 2nd reserve/back up.

How about a black cordura or canvas?


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

day glo pink rubber to match that day glo orange youve got scott :tongue2: :tongue2: :thumbup: :thumbup: nice watch matey :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Very nice!! I wouldn't mind one myself! :yes:


----------

